# Anyone going out this weekend



## Bonesaw (Feb 21, 2014)

Didn't get the rain that they were calling for and the wind isn't too bad yet just wondering if anyone is planning on going out this weekend.


----------



## RODSABENDIN (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah, west end only got close to 2 inches rain + melt. Not as much as they thought.


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Ice

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bonesaw (Feb 21, 2014)

Eyedreamn is that good or bad I can't really tell from the picture


----------



## tcbowfishing (Feb 11, 2014)

Looks like the mouth opened up sort of expected that tho


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Bonesaw said:


> Didn't get the rain that they were calling for and the wind isn't too bad yet just wondering if anyone is planning on going out this weekend.


Not sure what rainfall forecast or storm totals you are looking at but they called for 1" and it was about double. Winds are very gusty to gale force right now and the worst is supposed to be this afternoon. 

We won't know how the ice held up until weather allows guys to go out and look but I would predict dangerous ice on and around any channel (Metzger, Anchor Point, etc) and mouths of creeks and rivers. I would also expect pressure cracks to work and predict some large "drain holes" to have opened up with all the rain that fell. We need a couple days of cold to reevaluate.


----------



## wertply616 (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't think it should be to bad out this weekend I might head up there tomorrow


----------



## Bonesaw (Feb 21, 2014)

MageeEast said:


> Not sure what rainfall forecast or storm totals you are looking at but they called for 1" and it was about double. Winds are very gusty to gale force right now and the worst is supposed to be this afternoon.
> 
> We won't know how the ice held up until weather allows guys to go out and look but I would predict dangerous ice on and around any channel (Metzger, Anchor Point, etc) and mouths of creeks and rivers. I would also expect pressure cracks to work and predict some large "drain holes" to have opened up with all the rain that fell. We need a couple days of cold to reevaluate.



I live in the Akron area and was told rain all day for the past 2 days which it did not even come close to doing. I try to watch the weather up by the lake as well and did not know for sure if their forecast was wrong also or what the deal was.


----------



## Jvgoofy (Feb 16, 2011)

Heading out Saturday at daybreak in the airboat if the wind is not to crazy
will update what conditions I find as stated here I expect to see the cracks active and large drain holes especially where fresh auger holes were b4 rain/temps/wind going from Magee area toward west sister


----------



## 68TheJackyl68 (Feb 5, 2014)

I would seriously consider waiting...don't need anyone on the news.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Bonesaw said:


> I live in the Akron area and was told rain all day for the past 2 days which it did not even come close to doing. I try to watch the weather up by the lake as well and did not know for sure if their forecast was wrong also or what the deal was.


The weather in NW Ohio is seldom ever the same as Akron/Canton area.


----------



## tcbowfishing (Feb 11, 2014)

If you don't have an airboat I would hope you would wait until next week guys....no walleye is worth the consequences out there....Erie ain't no puppy let's all be safe! Guys w the airboats let's here some ice reports when you head out tight lines


----------



## Bonesaw (Feb 21, 2014)

KaGee said:


> The weather in NW Ohio is seldom ever the same as Akron/Canton area.


That is why I also watch the weather up by the lake. But you never know when the weatherman will be wrong.


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Bonesaw we got 1.74 inches of rain the past 24 hours here in NW Ohio, and that doesn't include the snow melt which could add another inch or more of water, my basement is a little damp...


----------



## Bonesaw (Feb 21, 2014)

Sorry about your basement but thank you for letting me know. I have no idea if we are gonna give it a shot tomorrow or not I'm leaning towards not but if we don't go tomorrow we will probably have to wait till late march before we start trolling


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Well it didn't seem like we got that much rain. There were a dozen trailers at catawba today. I can't give anything first hand but a group of 3 had 3 fish... They made it in and back alive. I don't have conditions and not encouraging anyone to go. I am ready for next week to make the ice happy again  I know I won't be out tomorrow and I only get 3 days a week to fish...


----------



## Bonesaw (Feb 21, 2014)

Do you think people will be able to get out next week with the icebreaker going out?


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

NOAA station at SBI recorded a peak gust of 52 kts about an hour ago. Winds have been building all day so anyone who hits it tomorrow needs to wait for daylight and be very careful around the usual suspect areas.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman
perfect report,jonny,
I will be heappy if people lern from you.


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Jvgoofy said:


> Heading out Saturday at daybreak in the airboat if the wind is not to crazy
> will update what conditions I find as stated here I expect to see the cracks active and large drain holes especially where fresh auger holes were b4 rain/temps/wind going from Magee area toward west sister


Thanks for your report. Yours is the safest means of a firsthand conditions, looking forward to your findings.


----------



## Jvgoofy (Feb 16, 2011)

Kisserfish sent you a pm


----------



## Bonesaw (Feb 21, 2014)

Jvgoofy any reports on ice conditions?


----------



## Wildcat720 (Feb 11, 2014)

Plenty of ice in the margaritas at Casa Palma on rte 53... Thats the only good ice until the big lake refreezes mid week.....


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

100 trailers at Crane Creek today. A dozen at Catawba again. One guy had 4 at Crane. Might try it tomorrow?


----------



## Bonesaw (Feb 21, 2014)

Any idea on how much ice is out there or the ice conditions?


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

100????? Is that what you meant?? Or 10??? 100 seems like a lot of brave souls. Just curious

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I would guess he meant 100, there were close to 10 yesterday.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

OK. Did not think it would be that much. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 12, 2011)

swantucky said:


> I would guess he meant 100, there were close to 10 yesterday.


 That always makes a difference.


----------



## wakina (May 30, 2007)

Stopped by Magee on my way to check my boat today and yes there were a lot of vehicles there and 80 to 100 would be a fair estimate.


----------



## goose1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Ok so why are so many at crane? Is everyone afraid of millers fairy being close to catawba? is crane just killing the fish or what? I meant dang. That is 10 times more ppl. Reason?


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Late ice crane is the place historically.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Bonesaw said:


> Any idea on how much ice is out there or the ice conditions?


16"-18" measured, not a guess. Quads with chains would be best.


----------



## Bonesaw (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you rutnut245 that's what I've been waiting to hear I'll be on the lake tomorrow then!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Was out of crane today. A little sloppy but 16-18" ice.


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Apr 9, 2012)

beaver said:


> Was out of crane today. A little sloppy but 16-18" ice.


How was the fishing? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

BigWoods Bob said:


> How was the fishing?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Slow. Marked half a dozen and caught one. 22.5 fow


----------



## goose1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Sounds like crane has ice, but crappy fishing. Everyone please remember, 16 inches of ice is not 16 inches of ice. There is good ice and not so good ice too.


----------



## Gator-Bait (Feb 3, 2005)

If you been Ice fishing for a while at lake erie there is never SAFE ice!!!! Respect the ice and it will keep you on the topside MOST the time...... I've seen both sides.....


----------

